# Radio Hype!!!!!!!!!!!!



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok may be i just do not get.
Everyone is telling me to get the new super ghz radio with faast sytems spetrum!!!!! (Sounds like Billy Fucillo car adds!!)Is this a bunch of hype. One guy owns a hobby shop, the other guys must have money to get what ever they want.
I a B-mainer with an occasional jump to the A.
So please tell me in layman's terms.
What does my radio need top do on the track.
Dual rate, throttle adjustment ETC!!
I have a futaba mangum T3PDF with 4 recievers and lots of crystals
JR XR3 with 2 recievers and extra crystal.
Plus an Airtronics caliber 3sp.( Loved this radio!!!!!)
To be bluntly honest can not tell any difference at all.
Oh yeah let s go buy 4 or 5 PT's at $100 a pop instead of using track transponders.
Not ever going to snow birds , national , BRL. may just a few other tracks for fun.
Yeah race Oval but putting out here to get a complete look at the Hobby.
So if some of you informed and experianced RC"ERS would please give this Old Hack some first rate info. It would much appreciatted.
Thanks Dan


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Well put im still running old futabas and the only situation i have is peoples cell phones interfer with my radio sometimes.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Well, in my opinion, a lot of racers are going to the 2.4 ghz systems for the convenience of not having to deal with crystals and frequency conflicts.
I ran the middle of the line radio gear for years but got tired of needing one transmitter per car, so I broke down and got myself am Airtronics M11 simply for the convenience of have a 30 model memory.
I will get to the 2.4 ghz someday but right now it is not a necessity.

PS, the M11 does have way more adjustments than I will ever use, but I got a smokin deal.:thumbsup:*


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Dan,

SPEKTRUM isn't needed, but it sure is Handy. (The NO CRYSTAL THING)

Radio, a FUTABA 3pk is my favorite. It's older now, so you can find them for a good price.. you can adjust ANYTHING you'd want to adjust, it has the Oh Crap Button you can program to have a 2nd Dual Rate setting at 100% to help get you out of JAMS.

w/ FM (PCM) the range is GREAT, but SPEKTRUM or FAAST is nicer.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

From one Dan to another....
If you like what you have and are not having any trouble with it... keep it!!! 
2.4 ghz systems are a great convenience. You don't have to worry about frequency issues. But the adjustments on the radio are no different than any other High quality FM Radio. You just don't have to worry about frequencies and can work on your car in the pits without having to go see if anyone racing is on your frequency.
Same with Personal Transponders.....
A great convenience.. but if you can't afford them, that is what house transponders are for. Shame on any track operator that doesn't have a set of at least 10 (20 is better) house transponders. 
Are you having fun racing??? If you are good for you, keep doing what you are doing. In the event you HAVE to upgrade to a newer radio because of a failure, I am sure you will consider a 2.4 system. If you don't no big deal. Race and have fun!! That is what is supposed to be all about!
Dan


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Futaba 4PK No Hype, Total control, Its light, ergonomic, 40 model memory. I was going to buy the spektrum radio, but it didnt have steering speed adjustment. If your racing oval, that is a BIG advantage. I think the only other radio that has that is the nomadio.The 4PK still has the oh crap button. You can change the dials to do what you want. I upgraded to this radio and its the best thing i could have done. Ive raced for over 20 years, Technology is great! $$$$$$= Speed. The more you spend the faster you go! Thats no BS!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> Futaba 4PK No Hype, Total control, Its light, ergonomic, 40 model memory. I was going to buy the spektrum radio, but it didnt have steering speed adjustment.


The 3pk has Steering SPEED too. I'm not a FAST speed servo user, but I acquired one a while back, and when I use that I slow my servo speed down to about 70%


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Fast is not everything*

Good advice
my stuff is fine. Many doubts about going faster( more laps) with a new radio.
Frequency is no big deal every body has the new stuff!!!! I only change frequencies in other cars just leave the cystal in the car, and change radio one. My radios work fine!!!! There is so much BS and hype about this hobby.
Thanks for lipos and brushless. MY Sk has a 3 season old 17.5 and GTB.
Works freeaking great!!!! Spend so much more time on my cars experimenting.
The buzz is the new rotor, new timing ,Castle mamber super programing.
Makes my head HURT!!!!
When I can drive 25 or so laps the same lap speed yeah maybe. But have not or probably ever will ( just not that good). probably brain fart at least 7-8 laps every race. No radio is ever going to fix that.
To me there is nothing better that racing with a group off guys dicing it out CLEANLY with give and take. Either faking some one out or getting boxed out and passed. Ok I goofed. I can live with that because it was clean and got out smarted, very fun very cool.
Sure used to take way to serious no more. 

This a Hobby, recreation, get away for a while and not worrying about all the little crap we deal with everyday.
So for all you racers out that are there for FUN. here is to you and me.
Cheers
Dan 
X-man
www.danmurn.com


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Fast is everything if you want to win. You must have the will to win. Money helps.


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

i use a 2.4ghz m11 with fss2. anyway other than the insane adjustments it has there are a couple things i like about it.

no channel wars with more than one driver on a channel. 

no glitching that i normally seen with my old 72mhz tx/rx

greatly increased range. i have yet to test how far i can go but it is well over double the distance. 

those are my main reasons i will stay with 2.4.. now with that said all these advantages can be had with a budget 2.4 system. i plan on picking up 2 budget setups for my wife and son. so no you don't have to spend an arm and a leg in order to play in the2.4 world.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

LowClass,

Be careful with some of the LOWER end Spektrum type radios. While they are DSM, they DON'T all have real good adjustability and settings.


----------



## rickk5 (Jan 20, 2003)

LowClassCC said:


> i use a 2.4ghz m11 with fss2. anyway other than the insane adjustments it has there are a couple things i like about it.
> 
> no channel wars with more than one driver on a channel.
> 
> ...


i love my spektrum but,you can still have issues with other radios occasionally!!! has happened to me a couple of times!! from my understanding the spektrum is constantly searching so it never locks on one frequency!! as where the futaba fasst searches then locks on the frequency!!! the two times ive had an issue is when two futaba fasst radios were on either side of me,right next to me!!!! but either system works very well!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Still using a 1980's and a 1990's Futaba radios. :thumbsup:


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Radio Knowledge*

Read my manual over again. (Pretty Dyslexic on manuals)
Adjusted my throttle exponential turned it up. Seem to work a bit better. Is there a steering exponential. One of the guys drove my car and said the servo was slow????? Not sure I could feel the difference. Any other fine tuning tips out there. Yeah stuck with old Radio!!!!
Dan


----------



## Zerodefect (Jul 28, 2009)

X man said:


> Ok may be i just do not get.
> Everyone is telling me to get the new super ghz radio with faast sytems spetrum!!!!! (Sounds like Billy Fucillo car adds!!)Is this a bunch of hype. One guy owns a hobby shop, the other guys must have money to get what ever they want.
> I a B-mainer with an occasional jump to the A.
> So please tell me in layman's terms.
> ...


If it ain't broken.......... I'm still clinging to my M8. I'll wait till the next Spektrum Dx3r comes out. Hopefully it'll be a bit nicer.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i run my traxxas TQ radio and have set track records with it, best radio out there!!!!

jkjk i love my 3pk


----------



## MomentumRacing (Nov 17, 2009)

I run a JR Python... AM

Best radio I ever owned


----------



## ovalguy1 (Nov 13, 2001)

If you look at alot of the fastest oval guys they run the old Futaba 3PJS. The 3PK has the same features but is not as balanced...

Ritchie Mac


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Still sticking with it.*

Going to stick with my old futaba. Seems to have all the features I need.
Now to understand them wellllll. COULD USE SOME HELP!
So if any one would so kind as to explain this to me( yes I'm Slow to catch on)
steering exponential 
throttle exponential.
Sub trim
Also can never get servo saver lined up AT 0
thanks Dan


----------



## IllusionalTA (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm running a Old Magnum Junior.. 2PBKA in my son's B4 w/ the RJ112E receiver.. No issues whatsoever.. I bought a New RB5 so i picked up a New 3PK for it.. Can't beat the 2.4GHZ stuff for ease of use but like someone mentioned up above, most have the 2.4GHZ stuff now anyway so I haven't had any freq. issues and haven't had to change crystal's... If i can just keep that damned battery holder in one piece.. I'd be good to go..


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

X man said:


> Going to stick with my old futaba. Seems to have all the features I need.
> Now to understand them wellllll. COULD USE SOME HELP!
> So if any one would so kind as to explain this to me( yes I'm Slow to catch on)
> steering exponential
> ...



Dan it definitely can be confusing but I will try to help. Steering expo is an adjustment for how much the wheels of your car turn compared to how much the steering wheel on the radio is turned.

Zero steering exponential (expo) means that the amount the steering wheel is turned the wheels turn the exact same amount (also called linear). Turn the wheel 25% the tires turn 25%.

Positive expo (typically means) that you get more turning of the car wheels than the amount you turned the steering wheel. This makes the steering feel MORE sensitive initially.

Negative expo (typically means) that you get less turning of the car wheels than the amount you turned the steering wheel. This makes the steering feel LESS sensitive initially.

Now this is for the immediate turning of the steering wheel around center, expo does not alter the overall amount of steering the wheels turn right or left as that is known as EPA or End Point Adjustment. (another topic of discussion along with DR or Dual Rate)

You can have negative steering expo but your car will still turn just as tight to the right or left when the steering wheel of your radio is turned to full lock. What you will get is reduced amount of wheel travel (initially around center) than what you turned the steering wheel. But the steering gain of the car's tires will accelerate quickly at the end of the steering wheel travel so you still have 100% steering of the tires when the steering wheel is turned to full lock. Confused yet?? :freak: :drunk:  Lets look at some numbers that might help you understand.


Example: Zero expo (also known as linear)
Steering wheel turned 25% = car wheels turned 25%
Steering wheel turned 50% = car wheels turned 50%
Steering wheel turned 75% = car wheels turned 75%
Steering wheel turned 100% = car wheels turned 100%

Example: Positive exponential (+ expo) 
Steering wheel turned 25% = car wheels turned 35%
Steering wheel turned 50% = car wheels turned 65%
Steering wheel turned 75% = car wheels turned 90%
Steering wheel turned 100% = car wheels turned 100%

Example: Negative exponential (- expo) 
Steering wheel turned 25% = car wheels turned 15%
Steering wheel turned 50% = car wheels turned 35%
Steering wheel turned 75% = car wheels turned 70%
Steering wheel turned 100% = car wheels turned 100%

As you can see you still get full steering travel at full steering wheel lock but the initial travel of the tires compared to how much you turn your hand is affected.

So........ why would you need steering expo?  Good question! :thumbsup: Well for me I use very fast steering servos in my cars but while racing I tend to get nervous. This can cause my steering hand to shake a little which is not a problem while traveling slow in the infield sections of the track. But when driving high speed down the back straight away section of the track my hand shaking can cause the car to veer left and right due to the steering being too sensitive around center of the steering wheel travel. 

To help cure this I will use -10 to -15 steering expo which makes my fast servo less sensitive around center to eliminate any straightaway veering, while still allowing full steering travel for infield turns and it keeps the advantage of a fast servo once I turn past the first 10 - 15% of the steering wheel's travel. Expo does not change how fast a servo turns (that is a setting called servo speed) but how much the servo turns compared to how much you turn the steering wheel.

*Tip:* I find the best way to learn about these advanced radio setting is to just try them. Steering expo is best learned by putting your car up on a stand to where you can watch you wheels turn compared to how much you turn your steering wheel. First set your steering expo to + 100% and SLOWLY turn your steering wheel while watching the wheels of the car. You will see the tires turn a lot while you just barely turn your steering wheel.

Next try -100% steering expo and see that you can turn the steering wheel quite a bit and the tires will barley turn much at first. But as you reach steering lock on your radio the tires will quickly accelerate to catch up to the steering wheel so you get full steering at full steering wheel lock. 

I hope that helps clear up steering expo a little as the ratio of radio input to radio output is what is truly affected. Once this concept is learned it can also be applied to throttle expo making the throttle more or less sensitive to your trigger finger's movements.

Greg :wave:


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Light bulb goes on!!!*

Greg
Thanks for taking the time to explain this to me.
So in practical terms my over steering comes from + exponential. So to make my car less sensitive reduce my steering exponential will help me make the car more predictable and less sensitve. Will try this out today!!!!!Cheers Dan


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

X man said:


> So to make my car less sensitive reduce my steering exponential will help me make the car more predictable and less sensitve.


Exactly, :thumbsup: these subtle adjustments are why we use these "fancy schmancy" computerized radios to help us drive better since we cannot all drive like Brian Kinwald. 

Expo can be used on your throttle channel also to aid your driving ability (or lack there of) and I mean that in the nicest possible way!  LOL 

Seriously, if you race on a loose low-traction dirt track then setting your throttle up with a little neg expo can make your car easier to drive when accelerating out of a slippery corner. When you first pull the throttle lever the motor will accelerate more gently compared to how quickly you move your finger. Then the acceleration of your motor will catch up to your trigger movement so when you fully pull the trigger the motor will still reach top speed. This may help you from fishtailing out of every loose corner and may improve your lap Times. 

Keep in mind these descriptions are just a simplified version of what you can actually do with advanced radio settings and feel free to experiment on your own. 

Now to make things more complicated  ........... One important thing to note is that we have only been talking about expo being increased or decreased around steering center or throttle neutral. (initial travel of the "servo" or ESC) But often fancy radios will allow you to do just the opposite where the throttle or steering output around center is linear or 1:1 initially and the more you pull the throttle or turn the steering wheel the the more the radio output is affected. (either positive or negative) Yes it can get confusing again! :drunk::freak: 

So why would you want to do that you ask?  Well for me I like the linear (smooth) feeling of how an electric motor accelerates as it is predictable. I don't care much for the peaky power band of most nitro engines as they often start out as a dog then all of a sudden the power comes on like a switch causing the tires to loose traction and make a car hard to control. 

So I use the "opposite" expo setting for my nitro throttle channel. When I initially pull the trigger the throttle servo moves linearly then as I pull the throttle to 1/2- 3/4 (when the nitro motor is quickly making its power) the throttle servo will lag behind my finger movement making the engine's power band hit smoother helping to keep the tires from braking loose and loosing time on the track. This way I could make my nitro car feel more like my electric car therefor easier for me to drive. Does that make sense at all?

Hopefully this will help you more rather than confuse you further on the topic of exponential. 

Greg :wave:


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Understood*

:wave:Ok went to track and added positive expo to throttle and negative to steering.
Worked like a charm. both Cars were very Predictable. Cars was on rails.
Had a few brain farts about 1' to 2' minutes in. Last 2 were great. 
Saturday will be time to test out exact numbers. Running negative steering expo of about -23.
Throttle at about + 25.
This is carpet oval racing. If i was racing Dirt again reall couls fine tune my throttle to prevent wheel spin. 
Now to work on the driver.
Actually use my son's play station and race the NASCAR game. it really help my concentration. beside being the only Game I can beat my son in!!! LOL 
thanks for all your tips. keep them coming. It is realy great someone actually explained to me so I could under stand it.
Cheers Dan


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Dan, I'm glad to hear that I did not completely confuse to topic of expo and actually helped you out on the track with your new settings. :thumbsup: You joke about "working on the driver now" but honestly (in my opinion) half of the battle of driving your car cleanly is having a setup that is predictable and you are comfortable with. If that means using radio adjustments along with suspension adjustments then so be it, it's just another tool to help you go fast. Don't be afraid to experiment with other radio settings also to help make your car feel on the track just the way you want it to.

Good Luck and post a report of your victory this weekend!  

Greg 

For the record I still use my trusty ole Futaba 3PJS radio and see no reason to change.


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Work in progress*

Greg
Yes thanks it is improving. Did my best last wednesday. 1st heat last lap broken motor wire last last lap. heat 2 my best result 68 laps.feature Guy bounced off wall and piled right into him. Knocked body post and body rubbed.
The car was working well. Just read a great article on diff rebuilding. So really worked on that and put some stiffer side springs on. Saturdays are great we can do a lot of testing. Our computer system reads out lap times during practice. So I put in a lot of runs and test.
Cheers Dan:thumbsup:


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

still got my old futaba 2pl the best radio i have ever had by far... even out does my spektrum


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm not sure that you will notice 2.4 ghz being a huge advantage unless you race with a huge group. It is very nice that you don't have to worry about frequency clips and crystals though. That means no waiting, just more track time


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

if you race, no questions asked, get 2.4Ghz. there is no dispute. and no, not because its fast, or cutting edge, or even an advantage. just get it as insurance and ease of mind. 2.4ghz is a high freaquencey so it is WAY less glitchy. it greatly reduces chances of a run-a-way. it also eliminates a lot of unwanted radio interfearance. reason number 2, crystals. NO MORE CHRYSTALS! this means you can fire your car up in the pits and adjust your linkages and your engine tune (if your a nitro guy) and not worry about hijacking someones car on the track. and for another reason, model memory. if you want to get another RC car, you dont have to buy another radio, just get another reciever and save it to your model memory in your transmitter and changing models is quick as pushing a button (or two). a MUST HAVE if your racing multiple classes.




if your a basher, dont worry about it. unless you want a radio that is FAR less glitchy.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Another advantage of 2.4ghz is you don't have a long antenna sticking out the top of your radio. My son was using a tq raio and some one got on the track and grabbed ahold of his antenna thinking it was a hand rail or something and stepped on his car while he was at it. It was a newbie but I still felt the need to tell him to be careful what he grabs ahold of and where he walks. You also won't have to watch your antenna when walking through crowds. Our track has a one person wide walkway to get to the tack, lots of fun.. I race at a track that Jared Tebo and a few othe national caliber drivers race at, and some of them feel that crystals are faster in response than the 2.4 systems. If you are good enough to notice a difference, then you need to make up your own mind. 2.4 is getting more and more common so crystals are easier to not have frequency conflicts.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

dan, your not gonna actually get a new radio are you? whats wrong with the magnum jr you got?


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

X man said:


> Ok may be i just do not get.
> Everyone is telling me to get the new super ghz radio with faast sytems spetrum!!!!! (Sounds like Billy Fucillo car adds!!)



you forgot its HUUUGGHHHHHHH ... lol 
i see that guy here in albany to omg mute the tv lol toss it out the window lol 
its HUGGGHHHHHH lol


----------

